# Will Smiths Ohrfeige bei den Oscars: Jetzt spricht Chris Rock



## Marc Schmidt (31. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Will Smiths Ohrfeige bei den Oscars: Jetzt spricht Chris Rock* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Will Smiths Ohrfeige bei den Oscars: Jetzt spricht Chris Rock*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## timjen (1. April 2022)

Ich bin scheinbar nicht der einzige, der denkt, dass Ganze war eine PR-Nummer. Ohne jetzt die Aktion haarklein analysiert zu haben - z.B. wie sich die beiden bewegen, etc., ist es ja tatsächlich so, dass eigentlich niemand mehr über die Veranstaltung geredet hätte (siehe auch Verfall der Quoten) . 
Beides sind professionelle Schauspieler - und was auch mal gesagt werden muss: beide sind farbig. Auch das passt zu einem Script, um ein ein Konflikt zwischen schwarz/weiß zu vermeiden.


----------



## MichaelG (1. April 2022)

Und Will Smith riskiert damit den Ausschluß aus der Academy ? Für PR ?? Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Free23 (1. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Will Smith riskiert damit den Ausschluß aus der Academy ? Für PR ?? Ja ne is klar.


Ohne jetzt in Verschwörungstheorien abrutschen zu wollen... aber so etwas wäre ja auch sehr leicht zu faken... 
Finde ich jetzt kein Totschlagargument.


----------



## Flashback1964 (1. April 2022)

"Sie sagen, dass Will Smith zwar gebeten wurde, die Oscars sich zu verlassen, sich jedoch weigerte." 

Hmmm,??? sorry, verstehe den Satz nicht!


----------

